# TTOC Supporting German Classic Car Show Haigh Hall 03/08/14



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

The TTOC will be supporting the German Classic Car Show a German/VAG show at Haigh Hall Wigan on Sunday 3rd August 2014.

TT Forum Members welcome

Full details may be found at:

http://www.classicshowsuk.co.uk/carshow ... asp?id=495

Phil the organiser has offered the TTOC 20 places, Now 30 with plot booked; please let me know if you wish to be added to the list. We will agree a voluntary donation per car nearer the time (provisionally £10) as you all know Wigan and Leigh Hospice appreciates the kind donations.

Attendees:

Audi Phil
Imola TT
Marco 34
Burns
Sutty
Cloud
So Slow
T Mill
Phantom Lord
Sonatina
Shane100
Phil & Sue
John H
Mark D
V6RUL
Jimmy F
Callum TT
Matt B
Lollipop
Mistress-MK1TT
Benb89
TTMad
Tonksy26
Flash
Yvette Bland
A3DFU

Now have tickets for 28 cars. 2 left

Meeting point on Sunday 3rd to collect entry passes don't be late please as we leave at 09:30 and no pass no entry to club plot.

The Civic
Woods Road
Aspull
Wigan
WN2 1PJ

Approx 1 mile from show site

Breakfast Available from 8.00 am

We will leave at 09:30 convoy to ensure that we are registered and are set up on plot for show opening at 11.00

No Vehicle movements between 11.00 am to 4 pm

Exit time after 4pm looking forward to a great day

Phil


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Can you add me please.
Hopefully Janice will still be alive after the Swiss Tour.
Steve


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Looking forward to it, really enjoyed it last year!


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

V6 added


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Jimmy F added


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Put me on the list please.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Callum added


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Wow, there's a lot more on the list than there are responses to the thread so I am guessing a lot of this is done behind the scenes..... :?

I would like to attend if it's possible


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Matt B said:


> Wow, there's a lot more on the list than there are responses to the thread so I am guessing a lot of this is done behind the scenes..... :?
> 
> I would like to attend if it's possible


Quite a few have been added from the ttoc forum thread.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Matt now added


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Matt,

The event was announced at the NW club meet and the thread, secured 5 more places than last year and always difficult to judge how many people will respond and it may unfortunately not be able to offer a place to all, though if there is a lot more interest than places, I will call the organiser and try to secure more places.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Audiphil said:


> Matt,
> 
> The event was announced at the NW club meet and the thread, secured 5 more places than last year and always difficult to judge how many people will respond and it may unfortunately not be able to offer a place to all, though if there is a lot more interest than places, I will call the organiser and try to secure more places.


There is no issue here, I just wondered how a thread with about 6 responses had about 18 cars on the list. 
This is a good show and usually is a direct clash with audis in the park so it is great to see so many names down on the list. 
Makes sense if you announced it at the nw meet.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

We had this chat at a meet. There is a guaranteed set of folks that always go and also a list of those who always put their name down to any show and then don't come, nor have the courtesy to say so that others may go. Awesome has been like this for years. I'd be rather annoyed that I would miss out on an event, I always supported, just because I didn't check the forum everyday and the local meets are preferable for me to talk about events and TTs. Matt, you always come so have earned a right of place :grin:

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Marco34 said:


> We had this chat at a meet. There is a guaranteed set of folks that always go and also a list of those who always put their name down to any show and then don't come, nor have the courtesy to say so that others may go. Awesome has been like this for years. I'd be rather annoyed that I would miss out on an event, I always supported, just because I didn't check the forum everyday and the local meets are preferable for me to talk about events and TTs. Matt, you always come so have earned a right of place :grin:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk 2


Cheers Marco, I do like this particular show, it has a really nice feel to it. Look forward to ogling all the porsches


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

I always enjoy this show and looking forward to it again this year. Also glad that wee Jimmy is joining us again 8) My TT rather enjoys his gentle rubs 

Happily, this year, Haigh Hall doesn't clash with AITP (hotel already booked for that 8) ) so maybe we'll see an even better turnout than usual


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

I just want to try and get to as many shows as possible this year.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

burns said:


> I always enjoy this show and looking forward to it again this year. Also glad that wee Jimmy is joining us again 8) My TT rather enjoys his gentle rubs
> 
> Happily, this year, Haigh Hall doesn't clash with AITP (hotel already booked for that 8) ) so maybe we'll see an even better turnout than usual


Yeah jimmy has a right of passage to this one. :grin:

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Matt B said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> > We had this chat at a meet. There is a guaranteed set of folks that always go and also a list of those who always put their name down to any show and then don't come, nor have the courtesy to say so that others may go. Awesome has been like this for years. I'd be rather annoyed that I would miss out on an event, I always supported, just because I didn't check the forum everyday and the local meets are preferable for me to talk about events and TTs. Matt, you always come so have earned a right of place :grin:
> ...


Agree Matt. It is a good show and always seems very chilled. Maybe no rain this year.

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Cheers Marco, and that wee burd....what's her name.....oh Sara :wink: 

Looking forward to it (and the breakfast) already, a real friendly bunch of guys down there [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Me please 8)


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Shell and Lollipop added to list

Phil


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Following the good take up have called the organiser and have places for 25 cars


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

SPANKS Phil!

J
xx


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

And we're defo gonna spank that Porsche lot to best stand of the show this year :twisted: We were unjustly robbed last year!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

oh does that mean I need to clean my car lol

J
xx


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Yes it does! So you're gonna have to get your hands dirty


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Yes, our layout was the best


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

And our cars were the best presented. It shall be ours this year!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I best get my best polishing clothes on then lol

J
xx


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

You've got polishing clothes. That's a good sign


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

er yea.....not getting any of my other clothes dirty lol  might even crack out the latex gloves too lol

J
xx


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Should we be scared


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

ha ha no just dont like finger prints lol

J
xx


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Just don't leave your bonnet up or Marco will plant his coffee cup on the engine


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Are there any southern TTOC events?


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

spike said:


> Are there any southern TTOC events?


Lol really?

90% of them are down South.

This just happens to be a NW meet that they have opened to others as they managed to get a stand together and some spare slots

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

spike said:



> Are there any southern TTOC events?


it would be a nice drive up if the weather is good!

J
xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

sorry, just both events Phil posted up that day, where up norf!

Remember almost everything is up north to me  lol


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

spike said:


> sorry, just both events Phil posted up that day, where up norf!
> 
> Remember almost everything is up north to me  lol


Lol true as is pretty much everything down South to me 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Audiphil said:


> Just don't leave your bonnet up or Marco will plant his coffee cup on the engine


I hope you clean your engine bay this time Phil, it was a disgrace last year! :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Cloud said:


> Audiphil said:
> 
> 
> > Just don't leave your bonnet up or Marco will plant his coffee cup on the engine
> ...


better not open mine then ha ha

J
xx


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> > Audiphil said:
> ...


You better get that ass outside and give it a clean woman 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi Spike,

There tend to be more events in the South than up North,

Please watch the events section on the a TTOC as there is a member benefits post advertising discounts and discounted tickets will be offered in the shop.

We are a friendly lot up North if you fancy joining us at Haigh Hall in Wigan, were you would be very welcome


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Lollypop86 said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> > Audiphil said:
> ...


Best get them polishing clothes on then


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Cloud,

Was just back from holiday last year and cleaned the outside only, this year the engine bay will be thoroughly cleaned, just in time to change it for a MK3!


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Audiphil said:


> Hi Spike,
> 
> There tend to be more events in the South than up North,
> 
> ...


Thanks, I look at events wherever they may be, did once go to Newcastle for a meet on the puma forum.

There are never enough weekends in the season, I go to a few festivals, have Rally For Heroes events, which only leaves a couple, which sometimes the TT may fall upon


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Audiphil said:


> Cloud,
> 
> Was just back from holiday last year and cleaned the outside only, this year the engine bay will be thoroughly cleaned, just in time to change it for a MK3!


What a lame excuse! :lol: Anyway, you should be changing it to a Mk1 (a proper TT)!!! 8)


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Cloud said:


> Anyway, you should be changing it to a Mk1 (a proper TT)!!! 8)


make it a dolomite grey one and your in for a winner lol

J
xx


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Lollypop86 said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway, you should be changing it to a Mk1 (a proper TT)!!! 8)
> ...


Ha ha, Dolomite is the future! :lol:


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

But Nogaro is the best


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

So I'll be fighting the Moro corner then.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Hmmm, grey or blue - which is best? There's only one way to find out ........


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Cloud said:


> Hmmm, grey or blue - which is best? There's only one way to find out ........


I'm doing that a week saturday


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

So you are. Good luck Callum, I'm sure you don't need it


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Cloud said:


> So you are. Good luck Callum, I'm sure you don't need it


Thanks I hope I don't either


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Cloud,

I would love a MK1 as well, but best not push my luck with Wendy already in trouble for buying the motorbike and we all know " a happy wife is a happy life" 

So When does the MK3 go on sale?


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Cloud said:


> Audiphil said:
> 
> 
> > Cloud,
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Cloud said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > Cloud said:
> ...


Misano :?:


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

The last Dolomite I had was a Sprint in British Racing a Green in 1981 which was awesome. Though I spent as much time fixing it as driving it a bit like a Mk1.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Nope lol

J
Xx


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Audiphil said:


> Cloud,
> 
> Was just back from holiday last year and cleaned the outside only, this year the engine bay will be thoroughly cleaned, just in time to change it for a MK3!


Phil, I didn't plant that coffee cup, I just had my camera on me... is that really my trick? :? :wink:

I think we need to utilise the space better this year. The cars were a way from the main path. I spoke with Karen and I think we have the same idea. We'll discuss nearer the time.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Marco,

We have plenty of time to think it through and more cars, we have the same location and Phil will adjust plot size slightly when we finalise the number.

See you in March

Phil


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Just tell them we'll have the space the Porsche lot had last year. Job done :wink:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

burns said:


> Just tell them we'll have the space the Porsche lot had last year. Job done :wink:


What an excellent idea - that space was wasted on them!! :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Nice to know there will be a few girls going this year..and Sarah.. :wink: 
Steve


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

oh dear lol

J
xx


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

V6RUL said:


> Nice to there will be a few girls going this year..and Sarah.. :wink:
> Steve


Sara ?? Don't have a bad thing to say about her...wouldn't dare :wink: :lol:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Cloud said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> > Just tell them we'll have the space the Porsche lot had last year. Job done :wink:
> ...


Indeed. That corner plot would be nice.

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

jimmyf said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Nice to there will be a few girls going this year..and Sarah.. :wink:
> ...


Jimmy knows the score :lol:

Stevie, you'll be in trouble when I get my paws on you at UD in a couple of weeks! :twisted:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Not going to UDs as Janice is still in bits for winter upgrades.
Parts coming from Germany, Canada & Manchester...when there ready.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Give Mal a PM Sarah as there is a free hotel room going as well.
Steve


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

V6RUL said:


> Not going to UDs as Janice is still in bits for winter upgrades.
> Parts coming from Germany, Canada & Manchester...when there ready.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Give Mal a PM Sarah as there is a free hotel room going as well.
> Steve


 you going to be ready for the RR tho right?

J
xx


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

V6RUL said:


> Not going to UDs as Janice is still in bits for winter upgrades.
> Parts coming from Germany, Canada & Manchester...when there ready.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Give Mal a PM Sarah as there is a free hotel room going as well.
> Steve


Sorry to hear that, Stevie. Poor Janice  Your beating will have to wait until the next meet! 

I've already booked a hotel room though, but thanks for the offer.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Come and support this great local charity event, still have places left, photos on last years thread and TTOC latest mag.

Don't miss out sign up now


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm keen for a place if there is one left

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Barb,

Thank you for your reply, I have added you to the attendees.

Phil


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

Audiphil said:


> Barb,
> 
> Thank you for your reply, I have added you to the attendees.
> 
> Phil


Thanks 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## therock (Oct 15, 2006)

always a good day at haigh hall only 5 mins away from me , the orange old skool bmw rally car did it for me last year .


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Could you add me to the list please, ill come along


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Mistress,

Added, it's a great day

Phil


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you hun I'm looking forward to it 

See you all on the 25th


----------



## benb89 (Jul 31, 2011)

Could you add me to the list please?


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Ben,

Added to the list.

Phil


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

benb89 said:


> Could you add me to the list please?


Hi Ben, we may get to see you in August.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

And Janice..
Steve


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I will be there in my ermm Yellow peril Seat Ibiza but as a spectator and looking forward to seeing you all again. Not sure if there is an Ibiza or even a Seat stand or not :roll:


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Now raised to 30 cars, 4 places left


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Tonksy26 added to the list


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Is this still a TT forum event or TTOC? Seems to be some confusion :?: Historically it has been TT Forum.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Should be TT Forum but maybe we should allow the TTOC to provide banners and get some free publicity.
It's all for a good cause and has been run well in the past.
Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Marco34 said:


> Is this still a TT forum event or TTOC? Seems to be some confusion :?: Historically it has been TT Forum.


Always was TTF event.

Nice sig strip Mark 8)


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

This event has always been a TTOC event, although non-members have been permitted to participate; the stand has always been booked in the name of TTOC, not TT Forum. The stand marker always says TTOC also.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

To clarify, I have booked the plot as TTOC event and have offered place to TT Forum members too.

There will be TTOC banners and there is 4 places left so drop me a line if you are interested.

Phil


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

I always thought it was a ******** event. The only event I can see the TTOC staking claim to is EvenTT?

Seems there was some reference on the TTOC event section for Haigh Hall suggesting that cars attending should be TTOC members. I'm all for a club promoting itself but it shouldn't rule out non members, which Phil has wisely done.

My membership has lapsed and I shan't be rejoining. I don't know what the future lies for me car wise and am quite happy attending the meets and shows, as a TT owner and enthusiast, which is what brings us all together.

I would take more issue at people putting their name down for shows then not even turning up or making anyone aware they won't be.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

burns said:


> This event has always been a TTOC event, although non-members have been permitted to participate; the stand has always been booked in the name of TTOC, not TT Forum. The stand marker always says TTOC also.


Just seen this from Les's post as he was questioned about it.

I was after clarity as I don't want to see peeps, inc myself, told they can't go because we aren't TTOC members.

"I organised it as a TTF event for two reasons. Firstly I was not a member of the TTOC for the second event and I wanted to maximise the numbers attending each given it is a charity event so it made sense to make it a TTF event. I have not read the rest of this thread but will do so after this post. I do hope however the stand will be open to all on the TTF as it was for the 2 previous years.

Les."


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Marco,

The event as booked as TTOC and allowing TT Forum members places worked fine last year and I have no plans to change it now or in the near future, this is a charity event and a great way to enjoy our cars, friendship and support the community.

Your name is on the list and if other TT Forum members wish to join us there are 4 places left for either TTOC or TT Forum members and people who are listed will receive tickets.

As for what Les used to do, with respect, I will conduct my duties as TTOC NW rep, how I best see fit with adherence to club constitution and members needs how Les did it previously is for consideration only as times change.

Hope this answers all your questions,

Phil


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Audiphil said:


> Marco,
> 
> The event as booked as TTOC and allowing TT Forum members places worked fine last year and I have no plans to change it now or in the near future, this is a charity event and a great way to enjoy our cars, friendship and support the community.
> 
> ...


Yep thanks Phil. Makes sense to me.

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I think the main point is that this event is "owned" by Haigh Hall and the organisers of the German Classics Car Show.

They have an open invitation for clubs/forums to apply for a stand and those stands tend to be related to the car model. It therefore follows that it's a "TT" stand we are talking about.

It's quite clear that historically this event has originally been organised amongst TTers and friends via the TT forum as a forum event as Les's post here makes clear:

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=320519&p=2518871

You can also see in that thread that confusion has previously arisen when it's been called a "TTOC event" as TT Forum members have felt excluded and questioned whether they are allowed to come which of course they are.

Perhaps it would be better if the title of this thread did not say "TTOC" which implies ownership of the event and at the very least includes "TT Forum" in the title.

Phrases like "non-members have been permitted to participate" again implies exclusivity and isn't exactly welcoming to forum members. We are all forum members here.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

In all fairness John all is says is TTOC supporting not TTOC members only.

I think some people get too caught up in the politics and forget that this is a car we all like and enjoy owning.

If TTF members what to have a stand then why don't they quit whinging and actually arrange something.

The TTOC regional reps and committee spend a lot of time and effort approaching show organisers to get space at shows. It's only right if it's a limited number of spaces available it should go to club members.

If there is more spaces available like at this show and quite a few others then again it's only right it gets opened to TTF members.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Well put, John [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Callum-TT said:


> In all fairness John all is says is TTOC supporting not TTOC members only.
> 
> I think some people get too caught up in the politics and forget that this is a car we all like and enjoy owning.
> 
> ...


The TTOC has nothing to do with organising the is event, this is why I raised the point. The ******** and us as the North West crew have arranged this in the past with Phil, the organiser of the whole event. The TTOC and the ******** supporting the show is what I would expect and, agree Callum, there is too much politics when we are all here because we like and enjoy the TT. The politics seems to be coming from the TTOC. Our current rep is doing a good job to ensure as many cars as possible and good turn out, from both TTOC and ********.

Maybe comments like this from wallsendmag, on the TTOC Events forum, don't help. It's implying non members shouldn't be attending and it should be exclusive for TTOC members.

Wallsendmag » Mon Feb 17, 2014 11:27 pm
Only problem I can see is the non members


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Saying that the ******** should arrange it's own stand then you are implying exlcusivity to TTOC, so you are getting caught up in politics?


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

John,

The tile TTOC supporting the event is clear and I chose my words carefully, the Plot is booked by me as TTOC rep and I have spent much time replying to posts and making both TTOC and TT forum members welcome, just like I did for Unphased.

I fully appreciate and know who has organised this event I have now spoken with Phil, 5 times since Christmas and have done so in my capacity as TTOC NW rep and quite frankly John, you are reading too much into things this is a car club not the House of Commons and I have already dealt with Andy's comments and have made arrangements for both TTOC members and TT forum members, now let's put this to rest please.

Phil


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Marco34 said:


> Saying that the ******** should arrange it's own stand then you are implying exlcusivity to TTOC, so you are getting caught up in politics?


Christ you are obviously trying to pick a fight.

All I was implying is that if people are unhappy about the TTOC supporting or arranging a stand at various shows maybe those who bitch about it should get off their asses and contact the organisers themselves.

I never once implied exclusivity that is your words not mine.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Callum-TT said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> > Saying that the ******** should arrange it's own stand then you are implying exlcusivity to TTOC, so you are getting caught up in politics?
> ...


Nope. That was not my original point and nor do I want to fight about TTOC or ********. What I'm saying is that this event, Haigh Hall, is not and never has been arranged by the TTOC. I have no issue at all with the TTOC supporting, I'd expect that. It goes back to wallsend's comments "Only problem I see is non members." I only wanted clarity as to whether someone would not wish me to attend, and others, because I won't be a TTOC member anymore?

If I was a committee member I'd be wanting to know or asking why a member of 5 years, who supports most NW events and attends pretty much every monthly meet on the calendar, does not want to renew. :?


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Marco34 said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> > Marco34 said:
> ...


Actually I am interested in your reason for not wishing to renew your membership.

If it is about how the club is run surely the bed way to voice this would be at the AGM the night before EvenTT?

I'm not here to pick fights and my post regarding organising of events is a general post about all annual events.

I understand this originally was organised by a TTF member.

As Phil has said this event is not only for TTOC members but is also open to TTF members.

Can we please draw a line under this and move on and enjoy the show?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

My thoughts exactly. I think most things written in forums can be taken far too much out of context and could be all sorted in minutes. What you have said is what I thought and agree with.

Agree, the AGM is the place to put cards on the table but I can't get down to that. I'll PM you my reasons rather than air on this thread.

A line should be drawn as this is a good event, well most are, and they shouldn't be tainted by politics. As we've said, it's a car club for enthusiasts. :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Audiphil said:


> John,
> 
> The tile TTOC supporting the event is clear and I chose my words carefully, the Plot is booked by me as TTOC rep and I have spent much time replying to posts and making both TTOC and TT forum members welcome, just like I did for Unphased.
> 
> ...


That's good Phil. I know you are doing a thorough job with arrangements. Having to deal with comments is part of it though and you've done the right thing representing the North West group and standing up against any pressure to exclude TTF members. You'll appreciate I have to represent everyone on this site hence my suggestion to avoid problems by making it clear in the title to avoid any misunderstanding, as has happened in the past, that's all. At the end of the day we are all hoping for a good event and making everybody feel welcome.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

John,

Have amended intro, any TTOC / TT Forum members interested in one of the remaining 4 places, drop me a line please.

Phil


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Top man Phil


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Non TTOC members a problem eh? 
Marvellous attitude there, good job the north west is a little more inclusive than the north east!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry only just caught up with this post as I have been on a camping walking few days in the lakes and for the most part with no signal for my phone. I am still not hack home but will be lattet on this afternoon. I have to say I find it a little sad to read TTOC committee member claiming this even to have always been thier event. Most will know that I was wholly responsible for organising the very first 2 event's but NOT in my capacity of TTOC NW rep which I was at both times but as a TTF member only. Why such inaccurate and wrong information should be stated is
beyond me. 
Some will recall that we had 2 VW cars on the stand one year as with Gary and his Mrs car which probably wouldn't happen with a TTOC stand. They contributed another £10 to the appeal and I presented the contributions from all those on the stand as coming from the TTF not the TTOC. In fact the TTOC made a seperate donation presented by the same committee member claiming the event has always been a TTOC event. I am therefore more perplexed as to how such confusion could have arisen.

I will be attending this event as I did last year as a spectator unless you want a yellow Seat Idiza on your stand lol.


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Just realised but is this on the same day as the Tatton VW Show?

I'm pretty sure it is 

and I have a funny feeling on the Saturday night I am at a Hen do in Leeds, and it will be hard to come over, driving etc............ after a hen do


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

What you need is a chauffeur Shell :wink:

I have one for most meets I attend in Scotland as thay always seem to fall on a Sunday morning [smiley=cheers.gif]

cheers
Jimmy


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

les said:


> Some will recall that we had 2 VW cars on the stand one year as with Gary and his Mrs car which probably wouldn't happen with a TTOC stand..


Was a pleasure to meet Gary and his young lady...that was my first visit 2 years ago now and couldn't have been made more welcome. I'd like to think they would be invited along to the stand again this year as it' s all about having a fun day [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

jimmyf said:


> What you need is a chauffeur Shell :wink:
> 
> I have one for most meets I attend in Scotland as thay always seem to fall on a Sunday morning [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> ...


I certainly do


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Flash added


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

sorry everyone cant make this, im off to crete, catch up with you all at the next meet.


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Can I get one of the remaining places please.


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

As I cant make it  , please take me of the list so it gives someone else the chance to attend


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Eadon added


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Shell removed


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sounds a bit painful :? and sad


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

I too was looking forward to seeing Shell and the lovely purple roadster


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

John-H said:


> Sounds a bit painful :? and sad


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Audiphil said:


> I too was looking forward to seeing Shell and the lovely purple roadster


Me too


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

I also won't be able to make this unfortunately


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Barb,

Thanks for letting me know

Phil


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

John-H said:


> Sounds a bit painful :? and sad


My thoughts too


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Spoke to Phil and Lorraine today from German Car Classics and will have tickets and joining instructions by the weekend and will post joining instructions and meeting point to collect tickets this weekend.
Have 30 places.

Phil


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Yvette added


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Sorry to mess around, have to be removed.. its the anniversary, whoops :lol:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Eadon said:


> Sorry to mess around, have to be removed.. its the anniversary, whoops :lol:


Ha ha ha ha


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Eadon removed from list, forgetting your anniversary would not go wee


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I thought that was what little pigs did all the way home Phil


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a good hotel near here? Dont really fancy driving 3 hours lol

J
xx


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Just look for the closest Premier Inn, holiday Inn, travelodge, best western etc can't god wrong with them really.


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

Mercure Wigan Oak Hotel and Premier Inn Wigan Town Centre both approx 3 miles from Haigh Hall.

Holiday Inn Haydock M6 J23 and Best Western Lancashire Manor both approx 7 miles away.

Phil


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I looked at the hilton and its all fully booked! lol

will take a look at the ones suggest above

J
xx


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Tickets arrived today will post all details of meet point on Saturday as out tonight 

Phil


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Meeting point ant times added at start of thread to collect passes and convoy to the show 

Phil


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well done Phil. Looking forward to it


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

woohoo looking forward to this one!

J
xx


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Me too


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm bookin a hotel, I dont really want to drive for 3 hours in the morning lol

J
xx


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

If we meet at the Civic it giver people the option of going for a breakfast if they wish or being ready to roll at 0930, please make an allowance for finding me to collect your ticket for those of you who may not recognise me I will be wearing my White TTOC polo shirt.

Thanks

Phil


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

what if more than one person is? lol

J
xx


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Perhaps you could wear an eye-catching funny hat Phil?


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm not sure I'm able to face that breakfast again, thanks! [smiley=sick2.gif] I'll see you all in the car park


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Audiphil said:


> for those of you who may not recognise me I will be wearing my White TTOC polo shirt


Maybe a pink carnation in the lapel Phil


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

burns said:


> I'm not sure I'm able to face that breakfast again, thanks! [smiley=sick2.gif] I'll see you all in the car park


Looked like haggis...tasted like haggis :mrgreen:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Or just a big sign "Oi tt lot over ere"

J
Xx


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I found a hat...










Only £6.70 with free delivery  
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/23127430 ... 108&ff19=0


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

John-H said:


> I found a hat...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least we'll recognise you John!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

No no nooo .... Karen [smiley=stop.gif] That hat with the flashing light is for Phil to be recognised.

I'll be wearing something more traditional


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

John-H said:


> No no nooo .... Karen [smiley=stop.gif] That hat with the flashing light is for Phil to be recognised.
> 
> I'll be wearing something more traditional


Ha ha, that's VERY you! :lol:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Looks like someone's had too much Sun :lol: 
Good Rubik's cube hat. I've now got 4 of them at home. :roll:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Marco34 said:


> Good Rubik's cube hat. I've now got 4 of them at home. :roll:


Rubik's cube hats??


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Dani added


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Received my stand pass today. Thanks Phil


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

May have to park on the perfiffery as i dont think i will be coming in the TT, but Julie may come in her German RUL and myself in my other German RUL.
I will see what she sez..
Steve


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

(facepalm)

194 mi, 3 hours 16 mins 
In current traffic: 3 hours 16 mins

gona be an early start and leaving bang on 4 lol

J
xx


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Lollypop86 said:


> gona be an early start


Tell me about it - it's going to take me a good 40 minutes to get there!!

See you on Sunday, have a safe journey and watch out for deer! :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

It's gonna take me 25 mins as it's the closest main event for me apart from the Sandpiper which is 5 mins or 3 miles away.
Steve


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

V6RUL said:


> It's gonna take me 25 mins as it's the closest main event for me apart from the Sandpiper which is 5 mins or 3 miles away.
> Steve


See you on Sunday in whichever RUL you'll be driving!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Cloud said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > It's gonna take me 25 mins as it's the closest main event for me apart from the Sandpiper which is 5 mins or 3 miles away.
> ...


Spoken to Julie and she is up for bringing (M15 RUL) and I will be bringing (V60 RUL) for a combined effort.
I think both daughters maybe making an appearance for cleaning purposes.
Steve


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

We're taking both TTs - anyone would think we don't like travelling with our other halves! :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Cloud said:


> We're taking both TTs - anyone would think we don't like travelling with our other halves! :lol:


Were only taking both cars as I have to drive to Aberdeen after the show..5 hour drive.
Steve


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

185 miles for me but travelling down on Saturday, back up on Monday.... 2 nights free lodgings at the brother-in-law's in Risley which will include some socialising [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Cloud said:


> We're taking both TTs - anyone would think we don't like travelling with our other halves! :lol:


You can both listen to you're own preference in music [smiley=guitarist.gif]


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Close event for me about 20 mins from home


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

2 1/2 hours for me.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

A colour coat and two coats of lacquer for me :?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Cloud said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > gona be an early start
> ...


I'm hoping never to have to relive that experience lol

I'll be kippin on the sofa to make sure I'm up at 3.30am lol and then on the road for 4 lol

J
xx


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Haigh Hall`s a whole 15 minutes away for me !


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

dextter said:


> Haigh Hall`s a whole 15 minutes away for me !


Kippin at yours then if I need a snooze lol

J
xx


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Finished polishing in preparation for the show, shame it keeps raining :x










Going to put my feet up with a hard earned glass of wine soon. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm still painting :?


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

I have only managed to get mine washed as my kitchen roof has started leaking and have spent the last twenty four hours trying to keep the rain out :-(


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Had my little grandson with muddy boots in the TT today ..... oh and doggie as well :roll:

See you tomorrow if I find out where I need to go (misplaced my note with the post code) so back to page 1 :roll:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Tried to wash mine then the heavens opened.....had to go to a wedding......gravel car park with lots of holes and mud! I'll give her a spruse up shortly and then quick detailer at the ready tomorrow! Really not looking forward to this drive!

J
Xx


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yesterday


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Umbrella and raincoat packed :!:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Is it going to rain tomorrow? 

J
Xx


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Lollypop86 said:


> Is it going to rain tomorrow?
> 
> J
> Xx


Rain in the morning, sunshine and showers midday, then brightening up mid afternoon - according to BBC weather app. Let's hope it's wrong and we have sunshine all day. [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

It's rained at every Haigh German car show. No doubt driving there in the rain. Little point in working on the car, that said it's been garaged and it's been that heavy up here it's rained in over the car. :roll: Oh well.

The sunny weather has been between each car show or meet this year. Bring back 28c and SUN!!!

See you folks tomorrow.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

At least it's the right colour now :roll: Now to put it back together [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Marco34 said:


> Bring back 28c and SUN!!!


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Well, it`s been absolutely LOBBING it down here all day in Wigan; BUT.....the good news is that it should be better for tomorrow with the weather dryer, brighter, and around 21/22 degrees [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Lollypop86 said:


> Tried to wash mine then the heavens opened.....had to go to a wedding......gravel car park with lots of holes and mud! I'll give her a spruse up shortly and then quick detailer at the ready tomorrow! Really not looking forward to this drive!
> 
> J
> Xx


Well I had a quick look at how far you have to come on Googlemaps before, Lollypop, (as I`d never heard of Bucklebury before, which, incidentally, looks a great deal nicer than Wigan  ), and there`s no two ways about it; you do have a fair old drive in front of you just to get here, never mind go back as well....

Let`s hope the weather turns up, and it`s worth it for you ! 8)

Edit: Haha, just realised I`m wasting my time posting this one, as Jess is no doubt already tucked up, ready to be up around 4 or some other ungodly hour !


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Guys - what is the latest I can turn up to this show - been having some issues today and still needs some work in the morning.

Would I be allowed to bring the car in late? If I promise not to run anyone over ?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm still awake! Just been getting everything ready to go for the morning! I'm sleeping on the sofa to make sure I'm up at 3am!!!!! lol So if anyone turns up to the meeting location and I'm asleep wake me up when its time to go......atleast its not as far as leeds and I'm aiming to do there and back on a full tank  lol

J
xx


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Matt B said:


> Guys - what is the latest I can turn up to this show - been having some issues today and still needs some work in the morning.
> 
> Would I be allowed to bring the car in late? If I promise not to run anyone over ?


PM'd


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Lollypop86 said:


> I'm still awake! Just been getting everything ready to go for the morning! I'm sleeping on the sofa to make sure I'm up at 3am!!!!! lol So if anyone turns up to the meeting location and I'm asleep wake me up when its time to go......atleast its not as far as leeds and I'm aiming to do there and back on a full tank  lol
> 
> J
> xx


Are you driving up in your onesie? [smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Cloud said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > Guys - what is the latest I can turn up to this show - been having some issues today and still needs some work in the morning.
> ...


Are you sure - I haven't got one


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Cloud said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still awake! Just been getting everything ready to go for the morning! I'm sleeping on the sofa to make sure I'm up at 3am!!!!! lol So if anyone turns up to the meeting location and I'm asleep wake me up when its time to go......atleast its not as far as leeds and I'm aiming to do there and back on a full tank  lol
> ...


Thats actually not a bad idea lol

J
xx


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Forecast on my weather map is rain at lunchtime:-(


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm awake *dull*

J
xx


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Good morning zzzzzzzz [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Just having a brew to try and wake me up after my 4hrs slumber. I was really surprised to see blue sky and sun beaming through my window at 6am here in Darwen.

How is everyone else getting on this morn?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

50 miles away just on my final pit stop.......bit windy up ere!

J
Xx


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice weather here


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Lollypop86 said:


> 50 miles away just on my final pit stop.......bit windy up ere!
> 
> J
> Xx


It's grim up North


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

t'mill said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > 50 miles away just on my final pit stop.......bit windy up ere!
> ...


That it is lol they all sound weird too! Lol

J
Xx


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

By 'eck, get a barm cake down ya lass!!

Hope the journey back was uneventful and you got back safely.

And to everyone who made our stand what it was, I'd like to say 4 words......

STAND OF THE SHOW!!!


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Yes,

Well done to Cloud and Phantom Lord for their efforts with the layout and spec holders and great turnout especially those who travelled long distances.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Had a great day, nice to meet some new faces too. Winning best club stand was the icing on the cake!

Will post some pics tomorrow


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

It was lovely meeting everyone; faces old and new. And many thanks to Karen and the two Phils for organising such a nice day. Roll on next year


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Pretty much my first "meet" today, and excellent it was too !

Nice to put some (user)names to faces, and great to meet those that I did - Marco, Mark Davies, AudiPhil, Shak and Lollipop - with a warm welcome chucked in as well, so thanks very much ! 8)

Must admit, when I saw the TT`s all arranged on show, it made me feel a bit cheesed off that I`d not been able to find out if I could make it in time to put my name down for a spot on the stand, but hey-ho, and maybe next time.....


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> It was lovely meeting everyone; faces old and new. And many thanks to Karen and the two Phils for organising such a nice day. Roll on next year


Absolutely, some very nice touches with Karen's laminated sheets and Phil's laser cut metalwork and of course rep Phil's organisation - great friendly effort for everyone's benefit and it paid off. I must also congratulate your car park attendant Derek too  - sterling work as usual. Great to chat with everyone again and some new faces too.

Sorry I rushed off without saying goodbye to everyone but I needed to catch up with the others who were heading all of a sudden. I'll catch up with you on Tuesday :wink:

Meanwhile some pics...


















































































































I hope you had a nice birthday Mark


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Annnnnnd I'm home!

So after Steves advice of leaving the M6 alone I still went on it.....and it was a stand still for the first 10 miles and then smoooooth sailing! I left at what 4.45? got home at 10.30 after 3 pit stops and still for 125 miles left on the clock ha ha with over 400 driven  lol

I'm absolutely shattered and I've got some weird rash on my face.....totally blaming the northern air for that one!

Well I'm so glad I put the effort in to go today the weather totally held out and it was a fab ending with us winning stand of the show!!!!!!!!!

Lovely to put some more faces to names, see some of you next weekend when its me who lives closer mwahahahahahaha

J
xx

and ofc we won coz I was there lol


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorry I couldn't find your squeak  but nice to say hello


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Lollypop86 said:


> Annnnnnd I'm home!
> 
> So after Steves advice of leaving the M6 alone I still went on it.....and it was a stand still for the first 10 miles and then smoooooth sailing! I left at what 4.45? got home at 10.30 after 3 pit stops and still for 125 miles left on the clock ha ha with over 400 driven  lol
> 
> ...


LOL, told you I knew the weather in Wigan, Jess, and that it would stay dry !! :wink:


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

Great day and a fantastic result of best club stand. I think Phanton Lord Phil's stands won it for us though :lol: Great idea and well made.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> Annnnnnd I'm home!
> 
> So after Steves advice of leaving the M6 alone I still went on it.....and it was a stand still for the first 10 miles and then smoooooth sailing! I left at what 4.45? got home at 10.30 after 3 pit stops and still for 125 miles left on the clock ha ha with over 400 driven  lol
> 
> ...


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

My entire body actually doesnt want to function today!

J
xx


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Sutty said:


> I think Phanton Lord Phil's stands won it for us though


I second that. Definitely the cause for clinching the trophy.


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Lollypop86 said:


> My entire body actually doesnt want to function today!
> 
> J
> xx


That'll be coz of all that buffing of your car you were doing when you arrived!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

t'mill said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > My entire body actually doesnt want to function today!
> ...


Well she had to be pretty!!!! lol

J
xx


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

t'mill said:


> Sutty said:
> 
> 
> > I think Phanton Lord Phil's stands won it for us though
> ...


I'll third this!! Plus the laminated sheets Karen sorted


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

I thought the stand looked awesome and well deserved win for 'best stand'. Phantom lord (phil) and Karen did a great job making the stand look so good! Well done guys!!!!

Shak


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Our (much deserved!) STAND OF THE SHOW trophy enjoying its new found fame getting out and about on Darwen Moor:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

shshivji said:


> I thought the stand looked awesome and well deserved win for 'best stand'. Phantom lord (phil) and Karen did a great job making the stand look so good! Well done guys!!!!
> 
> Shak


Well said Shak - Phil and Karen top chap and chapess [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

John-H said:


> shshivji said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the stand looked awesome and well deserved win for 'best stand'. Phantom lord (phil) and Karen did a great job making the stand look so good! Well done guys!!!!
> ...


Phil's stands are fabulous and they were admired by lots of people, including rival clubs. I'm guessing that Porsche will copy the idea for next year (saying that, I did 'acquire' my spec sheet idea from another club).

I'd also like to give my PA (Public Address), Derek, some recognition for cracking his whip and barking orders while I _tried_ to remain ladylike! :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

OMG I met some right riff raff on Sunday.  I wonder if those ickle TTs will be able to keep up on Tuesday night :wink:

Nice to meet every one again well most of you although Marco was ignoring me :roll:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Riff Raff.......I've heard some stories about you dont think your in any place to go calling anyone riff raff.....

J
xx


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Lollypop86 said:


> Riff Raff.......I've heard some stories about you dont think your in any place to go calling anyone riff raff.....
> 
> J
> xx


And all true of course. Sorry I never got to meet you but then I don't know who you are so I will leave you off my friends riff raff list. :-*


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

John-H said:


> shshivji said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the stand looked awesome and well deserved win for 'best stand'. Phantom lord (phil) and Karen did a great job making the stand look so good! Well done guys!!!!
> ...


Agreed. Those sheets are great and the stands are expertly made and looked the business. Special thanks to :-

Karen, Phil and Derek. Always enthusiastic and ensure we are well placed.

Nice to meet new faces and again, didn't get to chat to everyone as folks I'd not seen for ages, take time to catch up with. Glad you got home safe Jess.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

les said:


> OMG I met some right riff raff on Sunday.  I wonder if those ickle TTs will be able to keep up on Tuesday night :wink:
> Nice to meet every one again well most of you although Marco was ignoring me :roll:


I saw you Les and was going to make progress to see you, but you know how it is, you get chatting to someone else then someone else..... :lol: You'll see me tomorrow, in your rear view mirror flashing you to get going!! and that's just running! :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Marco34 said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > OMG I met some right riff raff on Sunday.  I wonder if those ickle TTs will be able to keep up on Tuesday night :wink:
> ...


Cheers Mark look forward to catching up. Itst OK you will be well back not to get covered by my dust  
BTW guy's well done winning the best club stand my little taking of Phil (the show organiser) to one side paid off then :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

les said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > Riff Raff.......I've heard some stories about you dont think your in any place to go calling anyone riff raff.....
> ...


Feeling is mutual LY

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Marco34 said:


> Glad you got home safe Jess.


Yes I did thanks  feeling it now tho....I'm that hard core I'm in work!

J
xx


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Lollypop86 said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Lollypop86 said:
> ...


That's kind of you I wouldn't want it any other way. For a mo I thought you may have needed a sense of humour transplant. There's a lack of it about you know.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Lollypop86 said:


> Riff Raff.......I've heard some stories about you dont think your in any place to go calling anyone riff raff.....
> 
> J
> xx


Don't believe everything you get told, Jess. There's usually more than one truth to any story :wink:

Nice having met you and I'm glad you had a safe drive home


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

les said:


> For a mo I thought you may have needed a sense of humour transplant. There's a lack of it about you know.


I find quite a few people here relatively comical.......wont name any names but funny and stupid humour go a long way 



A3DFU said:


> Don't believe everything you get told, Jess. There's usually more than one truth to any story :wink:
> 
> Nice having met you and I'm glad you had a safe drive home


Thanks Dani, lovely to have met you too 

J
xx


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Lollypop86 said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > For a mo I thought you may have needed a sense of humour transplant. There's a lack of it about you know.
> ...


I am sure you do find just a few people comical and some people wouldn't know the difference between stupid humour and a custard pie in the face. [smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm sure you can test the custard pie theory for us if you like :lol: :lol: :lol:

J
xx


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Lollypop86 said:


> I'm sure you can test the custard pie theory for us if you like :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> J
> xx


Most certsinly when would you like to play the stooge?h Oh! BTW don't wear your best clothes. :idea:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Finally got round to posting a few of my pics from yesterday:



















Stand by for engine bay inspection!









A nail biting moment!













































The best part of the day - I would have taken a better pic but some bloke in a blue TTOC polo shirt stood in front of me! :roll:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

les said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


Well that's true... and the bits falling off.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice pics Karen.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Love the pics! Need to stick mine on!!! ATTENTION!!! At ease....

J
xx


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Lovely pictures Karen [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

That's me home at last after a nice long weekend. Really enjoyed the show - what a great turnout of pristine TT's

Nice to meet up again with everyone and had the chance to meet a lot more of you in person, great to put faces to the forum names.

Congratulations to Karen, Phil and Derek for setting up the prize winning stand, and to Phil for organising the event [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Car already washed and garaged ready for Cleanest in Fife next Sunday with the Scottish guys :wink:

All the best
Jimmy


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

My pics are here guys, including my journey up and back lol

http://s65.photobucket.com/user/BOOBica86/slideshow/BOOBICA/Classic German Car Shw

password - germancarshow

J
xx


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Some nice pics there Jess


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Nice pics Jess


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

thanks ladies, just a couple of snaps 

J
xx


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Won't let me view them even with the password


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

ummmmm try again? lol

J
xx


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Something to do with cookies


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Great pics


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

John-H said:


> Something to do with cookies


Mmmmmmm ........... cookies!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Cloud said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Something to do with cookies
> ...


Seems your the only one with cookie issues John lol

J
xx


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Must be an enforced diet [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

Had an excellent day, really enjoyed it 

Thank you for all the positive comments regarding the stands and thanks to everyone who helped set them up and disassemble them at the end of the show.

Just been looking at all the brilliant photos, good to see so may TT's! 

Phil


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

As we didn't get chance to have a group photo at the show, with our well deserved Best Club Stand Trophy, we seized the opportunity at last night's NW meet (the trophy is currently on tour)


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> Love the pics! Need to stick mine on!!! ATTENTION!!! At ease....
> 
> J
> xx


Good pics, only just seen the posts.


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

Heres a good picture with you all in, Scott's doing a catalogue pose for this one....










Shak


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

shshivji said:


> Heres a good picture with you all in, Scott's doing a catalogue pose for this one....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And Les looks like a man whose intercooler hose had just burst off.


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

t'mill said:


> shshivji said:
> 
> 
> > Heres a good picture with you all in, Scott's doing a catalogue pose for this one....
> ...


Hahahahahahaha, you can see sadness in them eyes......lol


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

shshivji said:


> t'mill said:
> 
> 
> > shshivji said:
> ...


Yeah but no but yeah but no cos you are the man thats going to have to fix it.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

les said:


> Yeah but no but yeah but no cos you are the man thats going to have to fix it.


Always has an answer... :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Marco34 said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah but no but yeah but no cos you are the man thats going to have to fix it.
> ...


Correct and you would expect nothing less from me Mark. :-* BTW Mark Davies car was in Shaks again when I took my car in. Damn unreliable cars these TTs :wink:


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

But evidently no less reliable than yours, Les!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Mark Davies said:


> But evidently no less reliable than yours, Les!


Na just a blown turbo hose an hour or so work on the Ibiza. As for my TT your CORRECT :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

My car will be at Shak's in September for its MOT :roll:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Really enjoyed this show, big thanks to Phil for organising the stand, and to Karen and Phil for the stands and spec sheets, definitely gave us the edge for the best stand.

Sorted through my pics, couldn't really narrow them down much so there's a lot


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow! You've got some cracking shots there Nick. Such variety too. The quality of the photos are excellent.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks, although for some reason the colours seem washed out. Compare the first photo to the one I've attached to this post.

EDIT: Problem Solved. Colour is restored to the above pics


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

les said:


> Mark Davies said:
> 
> 
> > But evidently no less reliable than yours, Les!
> ...


We'll see how reliable yours is when it's clocked over 160k miles.... 

Shak


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

Nem said:


> Thanks, although for some reason the colours seem washed out. Compare the first photo to the one I've attached to this post.
> 
> EDIT: Problem Solved. Colour is restored to the above pics


Some excellent pics there nick! 'Cloud' & 'phantomlord' did the club proud!!!

Shak


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

shshivji said:


> Some excellent pics there nick! 'Cloud' & 'phantomlord' did the club proud!!!
> 
> Shak


+1 cracking day guys and so thankful that it didnt rain!!!!!!! *does a little sun dance*

J
xx


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Julie is quite upset that there are no pics of our German car (M15 RUL) on the stand.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

shshivji said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Mark Davies said:
> ...


It's already done 105,000 It will take a new owner to get it to 160,000 as I won't have it that long. Now get off here and get the job done. :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

V6RUL said:


> Julie is quite upset that there are no pics of our German car (M15 RUL) on the stand.. :lol:
> Steve


You can see M15 RUL in the background in a couple of mine....I think I caught the roof too but cant be sure lol

J
xx


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Nem,

Pics look great


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Fantastic pics Nick, you have been a busy little bee! 8)


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

shshivji said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, although for some reason the colours seem washed out. Compare the first photo to the one I've attached to this post.
> ...


Agree great pictures, very thorough indeed. Quality looks fine to me.


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

Nem said:


> and to Karen and Phil for the stands and spec sheets, definitely gave us the edge for the best stand.


Thanks Nick. Excellent photos too!


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Have booked plot for 2015 show


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Audiphil said:


> Have booked plot for 2015 show


Great stuff Phil

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Phil I take it this will be open to both TTF and TTOC members


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

blackpoolfc said:


> Hi Phil I take it this will be open to both TTF and TTOC members


As are all TTOC events apart from ADI,AITP,GTI International and Stanford Hall , these four events have been members only for the last four years.

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Wallsendmag said:


> blackpoolfc said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Phil I take it this will be open to both TTF and TTOC members
> ...


What about UDs..
Steve


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

V6RUL said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > blackpoolfc said:
> ...


I don't think we'll be organising a stand again after the problems of the last two years.

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Ok, maybe the TTF will then..
Steve


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Wallsendmag said:


> blackpoolfc said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Phil I take it this will be open to both TTF and TTOC members
> ...


I only asked and yes I'm a TTOC member before anyone starts I asked a question I've have noted your comment on the TTOC forum that is why I asked if TTF members would be welcome


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

will probably make a weekend of it next year, that drive twice in 1 day killed me! lol

J
xx


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> Ok, maybe the TTF will then..
> Steve


You'll need to ask the relevant Rep to sort it :wink: :roll:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, maybe the TTF will then..
> ...


Who might that be..
Steve


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Not me


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

blackpoolfc said:


> Hi Phil I take it this will be open to both TTF and TTOC members


Kurt,

Yes, it will be open to both TTOC and TTF members as previously which has always worked well.

Phil


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I could be persuaded to sort UD :roll: 
[am I dropping myself in there?]


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Can we all song(sing even) together....

"Raindrops keep falling on my head"

Chill......


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Strange how some posts on here simpiy disappear into thin air. :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

jamman said:


> Can we all song together....
> 
> "Raindrops keep falling on my head"
> 
> Chill......


"And just like the guy
Whose feet are too big for his bed

Nothin' seems to fit
Those raindrops are fallin'
On my head, they keep fallin'

So I just did me some talkin' to the sun
And I said, I didn't like
The way he got things done"

Read more: Bj Thomas - Raindrops Keep Falling On My Head Lyrics | MetroLyrics


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> Strange how some posts on here simply disappear into thin air. :roll:


It's called high vapour pressure Les


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Wallsendmag said:


> blackpoolfc said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Phil I take it this will be open to both TTF and TTOC members
> ...


Good to hear that confirmed about Haig Hall and most other TTOC events 

The ADI 2014 TTOC thread was edited to say "members only" for clarification *here*. The recent agreement between the club and the forum is that private club stand events are placed in the "TTOC members only Events" section for clarity, so that's been done and there's a TTOC evening-before event _open to all_ in the main "TT Events" section *here* linking to it, so an extra event - that's great. There is also now a TT Forum event stand _open to all_ *here* for forum members wishing to attend this big event too. So the ADI is clarified and all members have an option to attend on a stand.

AITP 2014 TTOC thread (just gone) did not state members only though and you can see non members on the stand list and in the thread turning up by paying £8 on the gate e.g. page two *here*. Stanford Hall 2014 TTOC thread *here* and GTi International 2014 TTOC thread *here* also do not state TTOC members only and have forum members on the stand list or say they are going in the thread.

There has been some confusion but if these four main stand events are now to be made strictly TTOC members only then this will be made clear on future threads and the threads placed into the correct section for clarity. That's the agreement.

Previous years have had similar confusion - which highlights a problem. I won't list them all but as an example the AITP 2013 thread was started by cla1470 the event organiser *here*. When asked who to contact to be on the "TTOC stand" the reply given was that it's "open to all members" (page 2). Also that TTOC members usually park up and anyone can park along side and there's no need to book. Much later in the thread (page 8 ) there is a post by a club committee member saying it's strictly TTOC to which a club member states, "Going by other years all TTs are parked together its just the members are placed towards the front.." i.e. all TTs together.

The open, "pay on the gate and park in a field' events in particular are difficult to make "exclusive" as members will just turn up and join in with the other TTs. However, providing the additional focus of a TT Forum stand will help to provide a choice for members and help keep TTOC stands exclusive to TTOC members if that's what the club wishes.

Any TT Forum member can join a TT Forum stand of course. This seems a workable solution ensuring stand places for all members at these four events and exclusivity if the club wishes to achieve this. The bottom line is everyone will have the opportunity of being on a stand.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

John, no TTOC Committee member is going to comment on this here. It does not relate to this event or this thread.

If you wish to ask the committee questions please send them to [email protected] and we will discuss from there.

If this is simply for forum members to comment in a general misinformed free-for-all then please carry on.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

oh f*** me why is this being brought up again?!?!?!?!?!??????!?!?!?!?!?!

**BANGS HEAD ON WALL**

Can someone please lock this thread as all posts since the event are not relevant to the event itself anymore.

J
xx


----------

